# Killing the prey



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

My question is how do I stop kutya from killing and eating prey ! She has now successfully hunted and killed a rabbit and a pheasant. However, I'm not someone who hunts and haven't trained her properly. I'm now worried that I should have done because she doesn't stop at the point and flush and she certainly doesn't retrieve ! Is there a way to stop her and is it a huge problem that she kills by instinct ??


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Stop? ;D

Get her out more raw real remote

this is the DNA many cry for and pay $$ for 

Rabbits taste like chicken she said :-*



Them **** Birds the Pheasants just keep the grills going 

Those cooked right taste like pure natural gold ;D 8)

This girls got skills 


Oh the question

myself I would feed Her needs

this girl seeks showtime""


You can break it or train it

make sure you save the wings great train and gain Tools  ;D

We travel ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

one of Ruby's siblings is called Kutya , you're not in NW England are you Jan? I'd say that you need to work on her steadiness, she can't just kill things if you don't want her to do so.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because she is a hunting breed, its a natural instinct for her to hunt for herself. Owners that hunt just add rules to hunting, so they hunt for us.
High prey drive is highly coveted in these dogs.
Being a non hunting owner you need to be able to control the dog, but not kill the drive.
Its going to be about training steadiness and recall.
Meaning let her point the animals, but not letting her chase and kill them.
A long check cord will help you accomplish this.
Does she hold point for any length of time?
If she does, stepping on the check cord while she is on point will stop her from chasing. Don't talk to her while on point. When she breaks point the check cord will stop her. Once she has came to a abrupt stop from reaching the end of it, call her to you. Give her a pat and praise, then go about your walk.


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi thanks for your advice. I will try the check cord when out with her. She does hold the point white a while particularly if the prey doesn't move. I will try and improve her recall - so etching I do have issues with anyway. Thanks everyone
Harrigab we live in north east England. We bought her from Norwich. Her mum was called Maggie. Are they related do you think ?
😄😄


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a question along the lines of this same subject. We have about three acres with lots of trees bordering a marsh and woods. Ellie and I have been squirrel "hunting" on our property almost every day. She enjoys it immensely and it gives her physical and mental exercise. We sneak around real quiet until one of us sees a squirrel (if I see it first, I tell her to watch and then I point in the direction of the squirrel) and then she goes on point. She will spend up to 15 or more minutes painstakingly stalking the squirrel so as not to spook it. She has amazing focus on the squirrel. Eventually, as she gets super close it sees her and takes off. I let her run it up the tree and then call her back to me at heel for a treat. She has not caught one yet and I am hoping she will not catch one. 

I guess my question is, am I doing anything wrong by playing this game with her? It has made her more focused on me for direction and I swear developed a stronger bond. She also has a big smile on her face every time she comes charging back to me. When she is on leash or in the golf cart, I can tell her to leave it if we see a squirrel and she will not go after them. Have not really tried when she is off leash.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I personally don't see anything wrong with it. If you plan on running any hunt test with her, just hope there are no squirrels in the area. 
She may eventually catch one, mine have. If she does let her take care of it, and bring it to you after its killed. Squirrels have a nasty bite and the sooner she kills it, the less chance it has of latching on to her.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Texas Red. Not sure if we will ever try a hunt test, we don't know anyone to help guide us in these sorts of things. I am also really focusing on getting her past some of her behavioral issues before we add any more training to the mix. She has been able to go after some tiny ground feeding birds that appear to be migrating through at our house and some mourning doves at my mom's house. She had a ton of interest in those doves. 

I am hoping she will not catch a squirrel mostly because I don't want her to get scratched up and bit and because she still has some issues with resource guarding of found items, she might not want to bring it back to me. I might try working with her some with a bird wing that is tethered so I can get it back and see how that goes.


----------

